# Klein Aura XV



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

The Klein Aura XV is our team's bike for this season. Mine is ordered but it hasn't arrived yet (much less built up), but in my anticipation, I'd thought I'd ask here to see what people think of the bike. Keep in mind this bike will be used specifically for racing and seems like it will be ideally suited to that job.

Asiago


----------



## chriso (Jun 2, 2004)

I have put over 1100 miles on an Aura XV I bought last October. Only got in about 6 rides before winter set in. Got back out late March. I do love this bike. I had one problem so far and that was with the chain at the link pin. Then, while taking the bike to my LBS for service, I must have turned the handle bars too far to the right. I then found what I would call a bad design with the this bike. The brake cable entry on the front brake hits the rear derailer cable entry point into the tube. There is a little adjustable fitting there and the brake broke that stupid little fitting like it was nothing. Now my shifting does not work without problems, and I have to go through pains to get this stupid little part.

Other than that the bike is fast and comfortable on my 2+ hour rides.


----------



## andrello (Oct 6, 2004)

chriso said:


> The brake cable entry on the front brake hits the rear derailer cable entry point into the tube. There is a little adjustable fitting there and the brake broke that stupid little fitting like it was nothing. Now my shifting does not work without problems, and I have to go through pains to get this stupid little part.


How do you get it? I also broke mine. It sure seems like a defective part; I have no idea how mine broke. Needless to say, my shifting is not working properly either. I'm disappointed with this bike.


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

Asiago said:


> The Klein Aura XV is our team's bike for this season. Mine is ordered but it hasn't arrived yet (much less built up), but in my anticipation, I'd thought I'd ask here to see what people think of the bike. Keep in mind this bike will be used specifically for racing and seems like it will be ideally suited to that job.
> 
> Asiago


I ride a 2003 q carbon. The same frame as the Aura i think. I've now riden it for almost 2 seasons. I have absolutely no compaints. The bike is a joy in every respect. I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## andrello (Oct 6, 2004)

Evan Evans said:


> I ride a 2003 q carbon. The same frame as the Aura i think.


No, the Aura is a compact frame made of Aluminum, yours is a standard frame made of carbon composite. They're very different.


----------



## cnm (Jul 27, 2004)

andrello said:


> No, the Aura is a compact frame made of Aluminum, yours is a standard frame made of carbon composite. They're very different.


Both the 2003 Q-Carbon and the 2004 Aura are compact aluminum frames with carbon seat stays. 

http://www.kleinbikes.com/assets/asset_upload_file416_1172.pdf
http://www.kleinbikes.com/us/road_bikes/archives/2004/2004_aura/aura_xv/index.html


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

andrello said:


> How do you get it? I also broke mine. It sure seems like a defective part; I have no idea how mine broke. Needless to say, my shifting is not working properly either. I'm disappointed with this bike.


you can get them at a klein dealer, tho honestly, those barrel afjusters suck and break all the time. i took mine off since i can do all my rear der adjustments from the barrel adjuster on the rear der, and well, i ain't got no barrel adjust on my front which works perfectly okay for me! ha.

if you want some barrel adjusters, there are some jagwire ones that attach to the STI levers or you can use some inline barrel adjusters like the cross bikes have.

GL,
-don


----------



## andrello (Oct 6, 2004)

cnm said:


> Both the 2003 Q-Carbon and the 2004 Aura are compact aluminum frames with carbon seat stays.
> 
> http://www.kleinbikes.com/assets/asset_upload_file416_1172.pdf
> http://www.kleinbikes.com/us/road_bikes/archives/2004/2004_aura/aura_xv/index.html


Whoops. You're right. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## chriso (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sorry not to reply sooner*



andrello said:


> How do you get it? I also broke mine. It sure seems like a defective part; I have no idea how mine broke. Needless to say, my shifting is not working properly either. I'm disappointed with this bike.


I took my bike to my LBS and the mechanic said it would be about a week to get it fixed. I asked if he had the cable stopper and he said sure. He gave me the part for free, and I replaced it myself. Check with your LBS. The part he gave me was not the exact same part, but I was able to unthread the broken piece out of the housing and use the threaded piece from the new part. The trick is the cable. I taped a nylon string to the cable, do this in two different spots so the string and cable over lap about 12 inches. The hole the cable goes through is small, so you can not use a lot of tape or big string. Once you have that cable and string through the tube. You remove the old stopper, fix it and replace it. Hook the string back up and pull the cable back through. Hook the cable back up the the RD. Take note of how the cable is clamped at the RD before you losen it up. Finally, you can go to the Shimano web site and download the service instructions for the ultegra RD. There is a section on the instructions that tells you how to adjust the RD. The whole process took me about than an hour I think; not including the trip to the LBS, etc.

Hope this helps and sorry I did not see this sooner.


----------



## chriso (Jun 2, 2004)

*I was wondering if you could just leave them off.*



blehargh said:


> you can get them at a klein dealer, tho honestly, those barrel afjusters suck and break all the time. i took mine off since i can do all my rear der adjustments from the barrel adjuster on the rear der, and well, i ain't got no barrel adjust on my front which works perfectly okay for me! ha.
> 
> if you want some barrel adjusters, there are some jagwire ones that attach to the STI levers or you can use some inline barrel adjusters like the cross bikes have.
> 
> ...


I see the Kleins sold now use the adjuster at the shift lever, but I have to say that I think they look like crap. That think sticks off the shifter about 2 inches. It also looks like they would break off if anything touched them. I was wondering if one really needs the things at all. I have really never needed to adjust my RD, accept when going though all this crap with the stopper. Like you say, you can do that adjustment from at the RD. I think the idea is that you can make an adjustment while you are riding if you are having a problem.


----------

